# Magic to Kansas City?



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Kansas City covets Magic for shiny, new arena



> This probably isn't what you want to hear after sloshing through the neighborhood in search of your windblown, woebegone gas grill and while still waiting for the crew to show up to get the oak tree out of your dining room, but prepare yourself:
> 
> The Magic might be moving to Kansas City.
> 
> ...


Rest of the Article(Login Required)


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

oh please no!!! not the magic!!!!NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

I have always figured someone was going to move to either Kansas City or St. Louis when it came to basketball. I still feel someone like the Bucks, Atlanta or the Clippers would be my primary choices.

However, were the Toronto Raptors to get sold, I could easily see them out of Canada altogether.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

*snore*


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

as a out of state magic fan i would love if they moved. it seemed that theres not much of a home field advantage in orlando because the place always seems empty.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I bet you saint louis will fight with KC to get a NBA francishe. THere is a heated rivarly between the two cities in MO. 

I am not too sure if NBA would surive in KC. Why?

1-Kansas City is a college basketball town with KU and Missouri right here, UMKC has a solid team, OU, ISU, and OSU are regional teams, and there are a strong fan base here in KC for those three schools. Also the new college basketball hall of fame will be at the new arena

2-Majority of KC sports fans are fair weatehr, only go out for winning ball clubs. 

3-NHL would be a better fit.

What would I like to have NBA or NHL. I perfer either since I do not like Hockey, adn I am not a big NBA fan. Personally if NBA comes to KC, they more likely would need a couple Big 12 players here. If the Magic was in KC the past couple seasons, fans here would not like the moves to get rid of Vaughn, Gooden, and Lue (Lue is from Raytown suburb of KC). 

The teams that talk about moving to KC are Orlando and SacTown moving back. Between the two, Orlando will have the best chance. AEG is helping build our new arena, and they are part owners of the Lakers and Clippers, and Staples Arena. I do not think they want to move the Kings back to KC for one reason, LA-Sac instate rivarly. However Kings back to Kansas City would be sweeet. 

Already lineup for the new Arena:
-Potential more BIG 12 Basketball tourney
-College Basketball HOF
-Potential Arena Football
-Our new UHL hockey team
-Our Indoor Soccer team, Comets
-ABA Kansas City Knights
-Concerts

I think out basketball, soccer, and hockey teams might stay at Kemper if we get a NBA team


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Also htere is a KC connects

Owner son Devos, use to own our Kansas City Blades IHL Hockey club

and I am guessing president or GM of Magic used to be a player for the Blades.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

If you guys want to keep the Magic, you need to do these things

1-MORE SEASON TICKETS HOLDERS
2-BUILD NEW ARENA


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> If you guys want to keep the Magic, you need to do these things
> 
> 1-MORE SEASON TICKETS HOLDERS
> 2-BUILD NEW ARENA


And the pre-cursor to those is:

1: GET BETTER, MORE EXCITING TEAM

Dwight Howard could be the deciding factor in the future of whether or not this team remains in Orlando.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I honestly don't think this is going to happen any time soon, or at all for that matter. To me, this is just the Magic's leverage to get a new arena built in Orlando. Basically they can say, "build us a new arena here or we're going elsewhere." Hopefully with an improved record, many new faces and an exciting team again, the attendance will go up and a new stadium can be built, and everyone will be happy.



...Except the people in Kansas City


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Basically they can say, "build us a new arena here or we're going elsewhere."


Nope. They _could_ say that before, but not now. If they demanded a new arena after last season, the city would laugh in their faces. They're bluffing yet again. It's pointless until they get good enough to do something besides bluff.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. They _could_ say that before, but not now. If they demanded a new arena after last season, the city would laugh in their faces. They're bluffing yet again. It's pointless until they get good enough to do something besides bluff.


I'm not talking about now, if they move at all it wouldn't be until 2007 at the earliest.


----------



## XStitchesX (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I bet you saint louis will fight with KC to get a NBA francishe. THere is a heated rivarly between the two cities in MO.
> 
> I am not too sure if NBA would surive in KC. Why?
> ...


Where have you been kansasalumn? Personality NHL is slowly going bankrupt and I would hate to have an NHL team here with overpaid players(I hate hockey). I seriosuly doubt St.Louis would get an nba team even if they fought for one since KC's new arena is more attractive.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Orlando should have never gotten a NBA team in the first place.

There are plenty of cities that are better places for NBA franchises.

Kansas City, St. Louis, Las Vegas.......... It's a long list.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Orlando should have never gotten a NBA team in the first place.
> 
> There are plenty of cities that are better places for NBA franchises.
> ...


Care to explain why? This ought to be good.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Care to explain why? This ought to be good.


Isn't it painfully obvious Phoenix deserves all 30 NBA franchises?


----------

